# Update on removing calcium.



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I started a thread a few weeks ago about removing calcium and hazing from glass. Most people said go with vinegar or CLR or some other chemical. I went with the vinegar and had limited results. I was searching another forum and came across an awesome post. A guy on there discovered that Turtle Wax brand "Heavy Duty Rubbing Compound" works wanders on glass. He had some technical information that included the fact that glass has a hardness rating of six. He contacted someone at Turtle Wax and was advised that the abrasives used in the rubbing compound had a hardness rating of less then six so it was not possible for it alone to scratch the glass. He was also advised that it is a water based wax, so much like waxing a car rub it on and then wipe it off and it is non toxic. He also advised to apply it with a cotton rag that is damp with purified water. Then simply wipe of the little residue that is left.

I went to work on the 120 gallon tank I bought used and this stuff is simply amazing. I had used vinegar and a razor blade and still had a lot of milky haze and calcium spots. NOT ANYMORE! 
This stuff can be purchased at most auto supply stores for $3.00 US and this would be enough to do every tank in a two state radius. 

He personally contacted Turtle Wax and spoke with an engineer and that is how he knows the hardness of the abrasives in this product. I can't say what some other brand of rubbing compound will do but I can tell you this stuff worked great. Easily removed stuff the razor blade would not. It actually polished the glass to a shine.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow that is some good info because I know pretty much everyone has had issues with getting that build up off.


----------

